
Docker has raised $92M in new funding - kristianp
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/15/docker-has-raised-92-million-in-new-funding/
======
kristianp
Is Docker really worth a 1B plus valuation, given the services already
available from the big 3 cloud providers?

